

OpenSSL 1.0.0p / 1.0.1k incompatible, causes blockchain rejection - jscottmiller
http://sourceforge.net/p/bitcoin/mailman/message/33221963/

======
earlz
Note that this affects not just bitcoin, but also every altcoin. Bitcoin I'm
less worried about, but tracking down altcoins to patch all of them is nearly
impossible

